# Компьютерные технологии > СОФТ (SOFT) > Мультимедиа >  Запись фильмов на DVD

## Frialannon

Народ такая проблема. Качаю фильмы с торрентов но место на жёстком диске не резиновое. Купил диски DVD RW чтобы сбрасывать туда фильмы и смотреть по телику на DVD плеере. Пытаюсь записать на Nero 6. Однако при записи выдаёт ошибку на инглише. Что-то вроде неверный формат диска. Пробовал разными функциями Nero вроде сначало получалось но DVD плеер не читает. Помогите пожалуйста кто знает как правильно записывать?:confused:

----------


## IMPERIAL

> Купил диски DVD RW


Эти диски многозаписывающиеся. Т.е. прожиг на нем идет путем затетнения участков. Купите нормальные болванки DVD-R. А еще кстати проверьте форматы, поддерживаемые проигрывателем. И насчет отказа воспроизведения, может быть накладка. У самого 5 фильмов на ДВД в формате avi и один напрочь отказывается показывать. На компе все норм. Записывал брату - тоже на DVD не идет, на компе показывает. Так что бывает и такое.

----------


## Cheechako

Как показывает опыт, не все DVD-плееры способны читать RW-диски, особенно 8-скоростные :(
В случае файлов размером больше 2 Gb (?) 


> при записи выдаёт ошибку...вроде неверный формат диска


 запись производится в UDF-формате; может ли его понять DVD-плеер, не пробовал :confused:
С кодеками тоже могут быть проблемы - но как минимум содержимое диска плеер должен видеть.

----------


## IMPERIAL

> С кодеками тоже могут быть проблемы - но как минимум содержимое диска плеер должен видеть.


Не факт. Если плеер не знает формат, он его просто не покажет. Хоть весь диск будет забит файлами фотошопа с расширением .pds - плеер просто скажет что диск или отсутствует или чтение невозможно. Хотя может все зависит от плеера конечно.

----------


## Cheechako

> Если плеер не знает формат, он его просто не покажет.


Нормальный плеер покажет *список* файлов, кодеки для этого не нужны :)

----------


## IMPERIAL

> покажет список файлов


Все зависит от конкретной модели самого плеера. Не зная формата файла, плеер его пропускает. Вот у меня допустим плеер не читает flv формат, на диске записаны ролики в avi (2 шутки) и flv (30 штук) форматах. Вот он мне и отображает список этих 2 файлов, а остальные 30 он просто не понимает и пропускает для чтения.

----------


## Frialannon

всё это ясно но почему Nero 6 показывает ошибку ещё при записи?

----------


## Cheechako

Если посмотреть скромный список кодов возможных ошибок Nero:
http://forum.digital-digest.com/showthread.php?t=60077
то можно допустить некоторую проблематичность идентификации оной по признаку "...Что-то вроде..." :p
Гипотеза о записи файлов > 2Gb уже предлагалась :)
P.S. можно почитать что популярное, вроде  http://www.ichip.ru/archive/docs/upload/140145.pdf

----------


## Frialannon

так что посоветуете сделать для начала?

----------


## Cheechako

озвучить ошибку, дабы можно было понять начальное состояние ;)

----------


## Frialannon

вот прилагаю скрин ошибки. Из-за чего это?
*Скрытый текст*

*Читаем правила и суем картинки под спойлер -_- администрация*

----------


## Cheechako

В общем случае, такое сообщение может появиться по многим причинам; для начала можно сослаться на
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/321640
Скорее всего, проблема в попытке записи слишком большого файла.
Кроме того, источником проблем может оказаться "сборка" Windows :)

----------


## Dude

> Как показывает опыт, не все DVD-плееры способны читать RW-диски, особенно 8-скоростные


 не только в этом дела. бывает, что DVD-плеер не знает формат, в котором фильм был записан с компа. в этом случае он тоже скажет, что диск либо не найден, либо чтение невозможно. 




> Из-за чего это


может прога кривая. не пробовал чем-нибудь другим записывать? хоть тем же Total Commander?

----------

